# Bottom Face of Upper Kitchen Cabinets



## Deanr (Jul 29, 2011)

I am currently constructing a set of kitchen cabinets. The lowers are done and installed. They are face frame construction using walnut and the carcusses are made using 3/4 prefinished maple plywood. I plan on facing the outer exposed end cabinets with walnut veneer. 
My qustion is what to do on the bottom of the upper cabinets. I see two options: more walnut veneer or use two sided maple plywood and leave them as they are. I guess 3/4 walnut plywood is also an option but I would rather not go that route because then I would have to deal with the other face on the inside. 
Is it acceptable to leave the maple?


----------



## Steve Neul (Sep 2, 2011)

Nobody really looks at the underneath of the cabinets. I would just coat the maple with polyshade varnish or mix an aniline dye with the clear you are using to darken it enough to go with the walnut. It wouldn't matter if the finish got a little muddy looking on the bottom.


----------



## cabinetman (Jul 5, 2007)

I look at the undersides, and so do my clients. Maple plywood is less expensive than adding a walnut veneer. You could just stain the underside and finish as close to the color of the exterior as you can.









 







.


----------



## jessrj (Mar 30, 2012)

yes it is acceptable to leave the maple. Usually you just want to make sure the bottoms are tight and clean.


----------



## Deanr (Jul 29, 2011)

Thanks for the replies. I have the prefinished maple and I'm going to leave it as is.


----------



## keithdonald (Aug 10, 2012)

How did you prefinished the maple? Can you just post the pic of your Kitchen Cabinet Design


----------

